
Mitt Romney Has A Santorum-Like SEO Problem - sbashyal
http://searchengineland.com/now-mitt-romney-has-a-santorum-like-bing-google-problem-111061
======
sbashyal
Here is the HN thread for Santorum's SEO problem for those who missed it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3426319>

------
paulhauggis
Right. And when there was a monkey image of Obmama's wife, it was taken down
within a week. It just goes to show you who is in bed with the government.

